# A few colour infrared shots



## earthmanbuck (Jun 1, 2020)

Just got my first roll of colour infrared film back—unfortunately it is probably also my last, unless I win the lottery or they start producing it again. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, I really didn't know what to expect. I posted my favourite shot here already, but here are a few more I liked.

Nikon FE, Vivitar 2.8/28mm (with yellow filter), FPP Infrachrome


----------



## terri (Jun 1, 2020)

Fun stuff!  I love it.   

Last time I shot color IR, I believe it was Kodak EIR.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 2, 2020)

Those look great! 

I shot that Kodak back in the 90's .......weird wonderful stuff.


----------

